# Important!! Need help



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Okay I'm getting a Blue Couchin! And don't know anything about them! Can anyone help??


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome. Certain we can all help. You might just want to start reading what is already here and help yourself. It's Chickenland so it's all about chickens.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes it is! Hahah thank you I'm reading a book that I got from my library sitting and reading while is ugly outside.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

One of my Silkies is named Millie. Lol.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> One of my Silkies is named Millie. Lol.


Hahahah Millie is a good name


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

She's just a little Millie Splash!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

one of mine is named milly too!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

reading is great! i think i read about 15 books before i got mine!


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Omg Millie is so popular


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Millie324 said:


> Omg Millie is so popular


One of mine as well... Millie HAHAHAHA


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My Millie is the little splash Silkie on the right.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

AWH they are adorable


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

I am now inspired to name my next chicken Millie!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow Millie is popular! Maybe ill name my next chicken Millie! Lol Millie may!


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes name your chicken Millie


----------

